# Help with finding a groomer...



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Can anyone help me with finding a groomer that really knows how to groom a poodle? (We are in upstate SC, Greenville area)
I have looked.... and called... and surfed the web to try and find a groomer that I can count on to KNOW how to properly groom Ruby.
While it would be fantastic to find one locally, I will drive to get her done properly.
PLEASE, any ideas or info?


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello! I live in charlotte, NC  I was about to ask the same question, but then I stumbled upon your question. I was also going to ask how much does it cost at PatSmart also... I might just take her there, depending on the price. When my puppy gets groomed, I'm going to stay by her side every time, and observe what they do. I just cant leave her alone, sorry. I hope that's allowed. Where did you buy your pup from? Any good breeders in SC or NC that you know and recommend?... I personally dont know of any groomers in SC, though. I'm going to stick around and see what people recommend. *Any good groomers in charlotte, NC that anyone recommends? Please help me out if you can... * Thanks!

EDIT:* If anyone from NC recommends a toy poodle breeder in charlotte,NC or close to it, please let me know. Really looking for one. Thanks!*


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, Rubymom if you feel you could make a bit of a drive, I'd be MORE than happy to groom for you. 

As for Charlotte, Aidan here on PF, is from there around Charlotte I believe


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Cool! Really dont know Aiden if you see her around, let her know Im interested. I wonder how much she charges. Where is she located? Where are you located?... Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Cool! Really dont know Aiden if you see her around, let her know Im interested. I wonder how much she charges. Where is she located? Where are you located?... Thanks for the help.


Just look her up on the member list and send her a private message


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> When my puppy gets groomed, I'm going to stay by her side every time, and observe what they do. I just cant leave her alone, sorry.


I think that many groomers do not want the owners to stay. It causes the dog to be distracted and makes it difficult for the groomer.

I interviewed several groomers with references and picked the one I trusted with my dogs. Don't be afraid to ask your vet or even someone you see with a nicely groomed dog. People love to talk about their dogs. I love my groomer and she does not need my help while grooming my dogs.

It is a tough job but well worth the time and effort to find the right groomer. There are several knowledgeable groomers on this forum, maybe you can ask their opinion on owners waiting onsite 

I have no experience with Petsmart so I cannot help there...

Good Luck!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry but i still want to be with her while she's getting groomed. I just want to see how its done.  I will probably check petsmart out, hopefully the price is not too pricey. Going to check now...


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I would be happy to groom your dog..but most shops do not allow owners to stay right with the dog while they are being groomed. It can cause the dog to be even MORE nervous. You are doing your dog a favor by LEAVING! 

Very very few dogs do better with the owners in the room. We allow owners to wait in the lobby..but even then when the dog knows their owner is nearby they tend to move around more and are usually more difficult to groom. 

If you just don't trust your groomer..then that's a problem. You need to do your research and find a groomer you can trust. I have plenty of references that can assure you that I treat dogs like my own. 

If you are that worried about your dog you should probably just learn to do it yourself.

Petsmart/Petco have strict policies about allowing parents in the salon while their dog is getting groomed. You can usually look through the glass..but I know at Petco the groomers absolutely hated it when owners did that and would usually just try to get the dog done and gone just because it's such a hassle.

You will also spend more at petsmart than you would at most smaller shops. small poodles at the salon I work at are $40.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

as for staying while your dog is groomed, many times that dog is just to nervous/excited to be able to groom safely. Also, some groomers don't groom straight thru, so it's not an option (staying that is). 

You say you want to watch how it's done, but basically, what you are saying is, you want to see how it's done so you can do it yourself, right? That's like asking some one to teach you for free. but spend a ton of time doing my dog while it's jumping all over the table and i'm asking you questions and it's going to take you 3x as long to do the groom, but don't charge me extra. I don't mind helping people to learn, but it's always nice to be straight up from the start at what you are wanting to do. 

Maybe you can watch thru the glass at Petsmart, but I dont' think they allow clients in the grooming area while the dog is being groomed. That's probably your best bet tho!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Aidan said:


> I would be happy to groom your dog..but most shops do not allow owners to stay right with the dog while they are being groomed. It can cause the dog to be even MORE nervous. You are doing your dog a favor by LEAVING!
> 
> Very very few dogs do better with the owners in the room. We allow owners to wait in the lobby..but even then when the dog knows their owner is nearby they tend to move around more and are usually more difficult to groom.
> 
> ...


I dont have a toy poodle yet, but will be getting one soon. I heard and read reviews of many people at petsmart wathcing the groomer do it's job through the glass window. That's acceptable, it's not that i dont trust the groomer, it's that really want to keep my poodle company and watch the groomer give her a trim. There's really nothing wrong with that.  I will do it anyways.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Cameo said:


> as for staying while your dog is groomed, many times that dog is just to nervous/excited to be able to groom safely. Also, some groomers don't groom straight thru, so it's not an option (staying that is).
> 
> You say you want to watch how it's done, but basically, what you are saying is, you want to see how it's done so you can do it yourself, right? That's like asking some one to teach you for free. but spend a ton of time doing my dog while it's jumping all over the table and i'm asking you questions and it's going to take you 3x as long to do the groom, but don't charge me extra. I don't mind helping people to learn, but it's always nice to be straight up from the start at what you are wanting to do.
> 
> Maybe you can watch thru the glass at Petsmart, but I dont' think they allow clients in the grooming area while the dog is being groomed. That's probably your best bet tho!


Yes, thats what im talking about, looking through the glass many people do it, at least ive seen many. How much does it cost over there anyways?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

You are not giving your poodle company. In fact, you are making the process harder on your dog..you are not doing the dog a favor, trust me. You can easily research this and ask questions on the groomers.net forum..feel free! Dogs are much more calm and relaxed as soon as their owners leave. I don't know why this is so hard for you to understand.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Yes, thats what im talking about, looking through the glass many people do it, at least ive seen many. How much does it cost over there anyways?



Here is a bright idea. CALL THEM!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

aidan said:


> here is a bright idea. Call them!


rofl lmao!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Aidan said:


> Here is a bright idea. CALL THEM!


No thank you, i think i'll just visit them and ask. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Aidan said:


> You are not giving your poodle company. In fact, you are making the process harder on your dog..you are not doing the dog a favor, trust me. You can easily research this and ask questions on the groomers.net forum..feel free! Dogs are much more calm and relaxed as soon as their owners leave. I don't know why this is so hard for you to understand.


Ill try it my way to see if she stays calm, ive witnessed owners doing this with their poodles and they stayed calm, I guess it just depends on the dog... 
If not, then i'll just walk around the store...


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> it's that really want to keep my poodle company and watch the groomer give her a trim. There's really nothing wrong with that.  I will do it anyways.


Not if the groomer or grooming salon doesn't allow it! You will find it difficult if not impossible to find a groomer who will allow you to do this.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I know most shops do not allow it for insurance purposes. We wouldn't want some crazy nut-job person to sue the small business...not that you are crazy or anything.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Not if the groomer or grooming salon doesn't allow it! You will find it difficult if not impossible to find a groomer who will allow you to do this.


No, im talking about petsmart though, they allow it. So ya...


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> ive witnessed owners doing this with their poodles and they stayed calm.


Really? Where was this?


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh just once at my nearby petsmart. A while back...


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Aidan said:


> I know most shops do not allow it for insurance purposes. We wouldn't want some crazy nut-job person to sue the small business...not that you are crazy or anything.


Exactly!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

She is probably talking about behind the glass at Petsmart. Which is fine, it's still going to make every groomer there absolutely hate it when your dog comes in.

I remember working at Petco and when an owner would stand at the glass we would all just stop working and sit there and stare back. lol It usually made people leave us the hell alone.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

While I admit to keeping the cost of a groom in mind, I find value in other things like the way my groomer gently touches my dogs, a limited number of dogs scheduled at the same time, the cleanliness of the shop, willingness to talk to me about my dogs needs, and my dogs are happy to be there. I trust her - These things are worth much more than just the cost of a groom.

I make sure to be a valued customer and let her know how much I appreciate all of her hard work!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Aidan said:


> She is probably talking about behind the glass at Petsmart. Which is fine, it's still going to make every groomer there absolutely hate it when your dog comes in.
> 
> I remember working at Petco and when an owner would stand at the glass we would all just stop working and sit there and stare back. lol It usually made people leave us the hell alone.


Yes thats what im talking about. But why doesn't the groomer at petco like it when the owner watches her/him get the job done. Whats so wrong about that? Are they less concentrated? Does it bug them? It's not that the owner doesn't trust the groomer or anything, it's just fun to watch their pups getting a trim. But if I put myself in their shoes, it would kinda bother me. I guess walking around the store, and checking up on them to see if the job is finished once in a while is okay...


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> No, im talking about petsmart though, they allow it. So ya...


I know for a fact that Petsmart doesn't allow you to stand next to your dog while it's being groomed. You can watch through the glass though.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> I know for a fact that Petsmart doesn't allow you to stand next to your dog while it's being groomed. You can watch through the glass though.


Thats what im talking about watching through the glass lol


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Believe it or not..through glass a dog recognizes you. When dogs see their owners they think they are there to "save" them or to take them home from the grooming shop. They get excited, jump, wiggle, sometimes pee from excitement.

This is especially difficult if it is after the dog has had a bath and elimites on their coat from excitement. It usually means having to rebathe if it's really bad.

A wiggily puppy + very sharp grooming shears is a good match for an injury. You try scissoring and clipping an excited puppy jumping around and then tell me how much fun it is for you.

I have stopped what im doing and sent out dogs unfinished because owners would not stop watching. They still had to pay full price..but I am not going to sit there and fight a losing battle with some owners dog just because they are too stubborn to go home for a few hours and let me finish.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

toypoodle,

I don't mean to sound harsh here, but I just don't think you GET IT! 

The reason why groomers don't care for the owner being in site of the dog being groomed is because the DOG gets to excited and hyper or it stresses out! These things are DANGEROUS for the dog because we work with SHARP TOOLS and the dog can get cut or get an eye ball poked out! IT"S NOT that we are "bugged" or just don't want the owner to watch. It's for the DOG'S SAFETY that we prefer not to have the owner standing where the dog can see them (or even smell them). 

Many people think that their dog will behave better with them there, but honestly (and I mean NO disrespect), the dogs are perfectly fine without them and most of the time are A LOT better behaved.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Aidan said:


> Believe it or not..through glass a dog recognizes you. When dogs see their owners they think they are there to "save" them or to take them home from the grooming shop. They get excited, jump, wiggle, sometimes pee from excitement.
> 
> This is especially difficult if it is after the dog has had a bath and elimites on their coat from excitement. It usually means having to rebathe if it's really bad.
> 
> ...


Duh they can see their owners... I told you already im just going to try it and see if she doesn't act up. It just depends on the dog, every dog is different. I've witnessed many dogs not having a problem with it, as I mentioned before. So why not just try. If she does act up, then i'll just leave... I believe you, since your experienced with dogs...


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Cameo said:


> toypoodle,
> 
> I don't mean to sound harsh here, but I just don't think you GET IT!
> 
> ...


Your rite, i've never really tooken a dog to a groomer before, and I really didn't know they would act up. Thats why I was planning on watching my poodle...


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Yes thats what im talking about. But why doesn't the groomer at petco like it when the owner watches her/him get the job done. Whats so wrong about that? Are they less concentrated? Does it bug them? It's not that the owner doesn't trust the groomer or anything, it's just fun to watch their pups getting a trim. But if I put myself in their shoes, it would kinda bother me. I guess walking around the store, and checking up on them to see if the job is finished once in a while is okay...


You asked a question and I answered. Trust me, I won't bother reading your posts after this. You apparently ask questions and only want to hear things you agree with.

I'll be really honest in saying that I would not want you as a client. I have enough crazy people to deal with already. I would be happy to send them to petsmart.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry if I offended you in any way. Didn't mean to.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

In another post toypoodle said she was only 29, which might explain some of the things she's saying. Although I hope this is not a troll. Very odd posts across the board.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> In another post toypoodle said she was only 29, which might explain some of the things she's saying. Although I hope this is not a troll. Very odd posts across the board.


Sorry, you must be confused, I never said that. Im not 29 years old. Where did you read that? Prove it...


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> In another post toypoodle said she was only 29, which might explain some of the things she's saying. Although I hope this is not a troll. Very odd posts across the board.


Sorry, typo, I meant to say 19


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Sorry, typo, I meant to say 19


Oh that explains a lot. About to say... Ya, you answered my question on that post... Im not a troll by the way... Im for real.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Im for real.


I'm not sure which is more terrifying.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Oh that explains a lot. About to say... Ya, you answered my question on that post... Im not a troll by the way... Im for real.


When someone new joins a forum like this and posts many separate threads without introducing themself or providing and background it's typical to wonder if that person is just trolling for trouble. Also, many of your posts have an odd tone to them. I'm not sure if it's because your young or just inadvertant.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Fine, don't believe me if you don't want to. I'm not here to prove anything...


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> When someone new joins a forum like this and posts many separate threads without introducing themself or providing and background it's typical to wonder if that person is just trolling for trouble. Also, many of your posts have an odd tone to them. I'm not sure if it's because your young or just inadvertant.


But I did introduce myself when I first joined a while back FYI...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, PaddleAddict, ToyPoodle46 did introduce herself, as it is required on this forum that everyone HAS to introduce themselves to be able to post elsewhere on the forum. She's for real. 

I simply suspect this is her first dog, and as a teenager getting a small breed dog, this dog will be her baby and probably be babied a fair bit. Not offence ToyPoodle46!

I agree some of the posts come across as a bit weird, but PLEASE don't go putting yet more people off this forum, ToyPoodle46 obviously has a lot to learn about caring for a dog yet but if we all get our backs up at simple stubborn ignorance then it'll only turn her off and she'll never get the chance to learn from us all.

ToyPoodle46, please don't baby your pup when you get her, she's a dog. Yes she'll be your baby, and that's fine, but don't _baby_ her...! She HAS to learn how to be out of your sight, she may be ok with you watching, but the groomers is actually a brillient place to teach her how to be away from you a little without it being a big bad thing. There WILL be times you have to leave her at home or in the car or something when you go somewhere, you don't want a dog that is so utterly stressed out that she destroys things and hurts herself while you're away. As sweet as it might be to be "loved" that much, it is seriously damaging for the dog to have that level of dependence on you; she MUST learn that when you leave her somewhere that she's to trust your judgement and she'll be ok and you'll be back later on. Don't baby her as you leave (ie "ohhh it's ok sweeeetty, mummy will be back soon! Ooohhhhh, don't shake baby! It's ok! Ohh honey, I'll be back soon I promise! I Promise!") as you'll just feed her nervousness (it's OK to be nervous, it's a strange place!!!!) Just give her a kiss, say "I'll be back later Jasmin, see ya" and leave. If you want to watch, watch through the window from behind some shelves where she can't see you, and don't stand there staring. lol. When you collect her, don't make a big fuss of her either, greet her calmly "hi baby, you look great now darlin!" and then stop. Don't gush over her or you'll again feed her worry over being left behind.

Aiden, I don't fault you for not wanting ToyPoodle as a client, but perhaps a 19 year old that has little idea of how it works would be easier to mould into a great client too, if you're nice about it....!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> Yup, PaddleAddict, ToyPoodle46 did introduce herself, as it is required on this forum that everyone HAS to introduce themselves to be able to post elsewhere on the forum. She's for real.
> 
> I simply suspect this is her first dog, and as a teenager getting a small breed dog, this dog will be her baby and probably be babied a fair bit. Not offence ToyPoodle46!
> 
> ...


Thank you! :adore: Yes, this will be my first dog, and I've been wantng a toy poodle for a looooong time. Yes, i just want to get other's opinions and see what brands are healthy for my puppy. I will try not to baby her lol  I wont, I promise hehe. I wasn't aware that by doing so (babying her), she would react or turn into what you told me. Thanks for letting me know. I appreciate it.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Toypoodle46 I can tell you want the best for your new puppy (when you get one). I am concerned that you will ask for advice and then discount it when given. When groomers advise you not to watch while your dog is groomed it is not because they are trying to cover up something but as they explained they don't want your dog hurt as it is jumping around to see you. You should not try it and see what happens. What may happen the first time is your dog getting injured as it trys to catch a glimpse or scent of you. If you want to see a dog groom watch someone else's dog being groomed to avoid the risk of injury to your own. I also hope you will re-consider the perfume. Dog's have such a keen sense of smell. What may be a slight wisp of scent to you will probably be a slap in the face to your puppy. I hope you do continue with the forum. Us newbies have a lot to learn from experienced poodle owners on this forum. I had my Aussie for 14 years but each breed has their quirks. So much to learn.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi ToyPoodle46,

I agree with what others said about how a dog would act up when s/he knows that his owner is around. It's just like a kid would cry even more when he knows that his mom is right outside the kindergarten playroom. But at the same time, I understand how you want to learn taking care/grooming your puppy. That's the way you show that you really care about your future-puppy or in your words, you are showing that you are "for real".

This is what I did in the past. And this might work for you too. When I first got my schnauzer (my first dog), I took him to the groomer. I left. I let the groomer do her job. After a few visits, my dog got pretty familiar with the environment and the groomer and felt pretty comfortable about the whole 'procedure'. I asked the groomer if she could teach me how to pluck the hair inside the ears (schnauzers and poodles have hair growing inside their ears). The groomer agreed to do so. She told me to leave Yonkie with her as usual and go home. Then she called me when the dog was almost ready. I went there, the dog was done except for the ears. Then she showed me how to clean them. She did it on one ear and asked me to practice on the other. That's how I learned. The next time we went back. She checked the ears and she could tell if I had been doing my job. Same as nail clipping. She did one front paw and one hind leg and I did the rest. 

I was never there when she's handling the clipper. It can be dangerous for her and my dog and her insurance policy didn't allow that. She told me things that I had to pay attention to and I practiced at home. That's how I learned.

Nickel's groomer also showed me how to pluck the hair inside Nickel's ears. I asked him what kind of brush I should use on a poodle and he gave me a free one and showed me how I should brush! He said, "Great! I hate that I have to shave down 6 out of 10 poodles that come in. If people are so lazy and can't spare some time to brush their dogs a few times a week, they shouldn't be getting a poodle." 

I think if you asked nicely, most groomers are willing to share a few tips with you. They love animals and they want these animals to be well taken care of in between grooming visits. My groomer even gives me a discount because he could tell that I have been brushing Nickel and that makes his job so much easier. In his words, he wants "to reward my effort".


----------

